# FYI: Testors Spray Lacquer Dullcoat/Glosscoat can be used over Testors acrylic paints



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

Wither or not Testors Spray Lacquer Dull/Gloss coat can be applied over acrylics has come up before on this forum. Some members say YES others NO. 

Since I'm working on a project that has Testors Acryl paint on it and I wanted to gloss coat it for decals, I decided to contact Testors regarding the use of their clear coat sprays. Their answer:

_"You *can* apply Glosscote/Dullcote over any *Testors, Model Master or Aztek acrylic, enamel or lacquer as they are specially formulated to go over them with no problems.* If you are using *another brand of paint*, please *test* before applying Glosscote or Dullcote to be sure there is no reaction."_

I've also used Testor's Spray clear coats over Tamiya acrylic paints with no issues.

Hope this helps anyone who wasn't sure about these Testors products.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

yes works FINE. The Testors spray cans are save over just about any model paint except Gunze Aqueous Hobby Colors. For some reason, those paints don't like the Testors sprays. But, they work fine on Testors enamels and acrylics, Tamiya, Humbrol, etc. 

Likewise the flat and gloss clear lacquers in a jar work fine over EVERYTHING. They go on so thin and dry pretty much instantly. I have never had an issue with them in something like 20 years or more.


----------

